# General > Pets Corner >  Lost bengal in need of medication

## Fiona

Hi
My grey and black bengal has gone missing.
He's nearly a year old and his name is Kitkat. He's a house cat so will be very scared out there and the most worrying thing is he's on medication and needs this.
We live in Henrietta Street in Wick.
If anyone sees Kitkat or knows where he might be please please phone me on 01955 606464!  :: 
Thanks

----------


## ashaw1

Really hope you find your cat. My Bengal went missing a couple of years ago and funnily enough I lived in Henrietta Street at the time. Fingers crossed.

----------


## Liz

Hi Fiona

I am sorry that your cat has gone missing and know from experience how worried you must be.

Since he was a housecat I don't think he will have gone far and will probably have gone to the nearest 'hiding place' he could find!

So search all outbuildings, hedges etc and no matter how small the gap as they can squeeze through little spaces. Also, try searching in your neighbour's garden. Our housecat went missing and he had gone into next door's empty coal bunker.

If you like I can give you the loan of a humane cat trap in case Kitkat comes out during the early hours when it's quiet. This is what happened with ours and is they way we caught him.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Fingers crossed for you x I kept Bengals years ago and lost my boy George, who had a wheat allergy and only ate chicken. He found his own way back about a week later - very skinny but otherwise no the worse for his adventure. Cats are amazing survivors  :Wink:

----------


## Fiona

> Hi Fiona
> 
> I am sorry that your cat has gone missing and know from experience how worried you must be.
> 
> Since he was a housecat I don't think he will have gone far and will probably have gone to the nearest 'hiding place' he could find!
> 
> So search all outbuildings, hedges etc and no matter how small the gap as they can squeeze through little spaces. Also, try searching in your neighbour's garden. Our housecat went missing and he had gone into next door's empty coal bunker.
> 
> If you like I can give you the loan of a humane cat trap in case Kitkat comes out during the early hours when it's quiet. This is what happened with ours and is they way we caught him.


Hi Liz
I think I will give your cat trap a try.
I've been to my neighbours and they're all keeping an eye out for Kitkat as well.
If you can phone the number I left and leave your address I can come and collect it. It may not be me that answers but i will get the message asap.
Thanks very much for this, it is much appreciated.

----------


## mop top

Fingers crossed he is soon home safely fiona, put his favourite food in the trap and sure you will entice him out of hiding really soon.

----------


## carasmam

I'll keep an eye for him too - I checked our shed in case but no sign.

----------


## Allsorts

Has he turned up yet?  Hope so xx

----------


## scottish_willow

Hope Kitkat turns up safe and well soon it's always a worry at the best of times when your cat goes missing without the added worry of them being on medication.

----------


## Fiona

Thank you so much for checking your shed for Kitkat.
There's no sign of him yet but our fingers are still crossed x

----------


## Fiona

It is very worrying. Just hope he's hiding somewhere out the rain and nothings happened to him.

----------


## Fiona

No sign yet. We do think he's close by hiding from the rain. We don't think he'll have crossed the road which is a good thing but we're still worried sick.

----------


## KCI

Just noticed this - will be walking around there in a few hours, so will keep a lookout.

----------


## Liz

Really sorry that you haven't found Kitkat yet Fiona. As you said though he's probably in hiding somewhere. 

I'm sure he'll come out when his belly starts rumbling!

Our house cat was out for about a week before we caught him in the trap.

----------


## jac1791

hey Fiona...   any sign of kit kat yet???  other cats & liam will be missing him xxx

----------


## binnes

Hi Fiona

Have everything crossed here that KitKat is found very soon.

----------


## sweep

hey fiona
really hope that kitkat turns up!! my cat went missing for 5 days over a long weekend, think he was in a shed or garage and folks away for weekend. keep positive. good luck.

----------


## Dadie

Saw the ad in the paper today..so hopefully lots who dont have inernet access have seen it too.
Cats generally do this to keep their slaves on their toes!

----------


## therealducati

Don't give up hope. 
I lost a cat for nearly a year and got him back because he was microchipped, but even if Kitkat isn't i hope that such a striking looking cat will be identified by someone and returned to you.
Also, Bengals do wander if they get the chance. I live in Bower and a Bengal turned up on my doorstep (must have known i was a mad cat lady!) a couple of years ago in the summer. He was chipped and we were able to re-unite him with his owner, who lives in Reay! Sabre had been missing since the previous November, but was in lovely condition so I suspect that he had found an interim owner before wandering again. I can't see him walking the 16 miles to Bower from Reay.

----------


## scottyjock

Well, i came on here, hoping to read that you had found Kitkat.
Although, to you, it seems like a long time to be missing, our cat, many moons ago, went missing for 3 weeks, she came back by herself, a bit grubby and hungry, but none the worse for wear.
What type of medication is Kitkat on?

----------


## cherokee

Oh Fiona !!
My heart goes out to you lassie !
I really pray that Kitkat is found safe and well very soon.....we're all rooting for you !

Meanstwhile, here's a hug ((((((O))))))) X

----------


## Fiona

Hey everyone, our boy is home!!!!
He's been in a garage in Willowbank since Tuesday being looked after by Beth, so a great big thanks to you Beth and also a huge thanks to Terry who has been looking since a possible sighting at the start of the week.
Thank you Liz as well for the loan of the cat trap (I will return it asap) and to all you Orgers for all your support and for keeping your fingers and things crossed for the safe return of Kitkat!
Thank you thank you thank you all!! xxxx

----------


## cherokee

Oh What Fantastic News Fiona !!!!!!

I'm just *so* delighted that you have your wee Kitkat home again!!

How kind of Beth and also Terry and Liz; but I'm sure there were other "Orgers" on the look out as well !

What a lovely happy, happy ending !! X

----------


## scottish_willow

That's excellent news :0) so glad you got Kitkat back.  My older cat used to wander off, it was always a worry but now he's too old for that - thank goodness.

----------


## sweep

soooooooooo glad kitkat is home again!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mop top

Brilliant Fiona really glad he is home he is kit kat after all and was probably
 just having a wee break lol x

----------


## Allsorts

That is fab news, delighted he is home safe and sound xx

----------


## balto

woo hoo kitkat is home, well according to caithness fm anyway, what a happy ending to the day, kit kat will be in need of lots of cuddles.

----------


## purplelady

that is great news you must be so relived fiona x

----------


## Liz

Yaaaaaaaaay!!! That is brilliant news Fiona.

So glad Kitkat is home and you can rest now. xx

----------


## rambo1978

Delighted to hear KitKat is back home, a happy ending thankfully  :Smile:

----------

